# Urgent need - owner died -2 Pyrs need adopting



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

There are 2 Pyrs in Tennesse that are young looking and their owner has passed away.

they appear to be young dogs and their owner has passed away.

https://www.facebook.com/bigfluffydogrescue


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That post says they've never been with goats, sheep or any other farm animal, nor are they leash trained or comfortable with people. I hope they can stay together with someone who will put the work into them. Don't know if they'll figure out how to 'guard' or not. Sure wish they'd give more information about them. The poor dears look so confused. ...


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

We have a Pyr rescue that posts on Craigslist all the time and they have dogs all the time for adoption. DON'T EVEN tell them you are contemplating using them on a farm as a guard animal. That is the kiss of death when it comes to adopting any of them.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I don't know that the rescue knows anything at all about the dogs (actually) but thought they looked young enough that they might be of use to someone.

I don't normally deal with these types of rescues as they tend to try to make "lap dogs" out of working stock, but thought that these two looked so pitifully confused about where they were (probably never been off the farm) that I felt like posting and perhaps someone here might want to see them.

Other than that, I know nothing about the dogs except that if I had a place near Huntsville, I would take the pair. Being as they are pure breds, it is probable that the guard instinct would take over and they would be ok with some work put into them. Neither look very old to me.

But like I always say: buyer beware and all that, just seems wrong somehow that folks will pass away and never make any provision for their dogs/cats/horses/goats/ etc. My will has provisions made for my animals in case I get hit by a truck. Looks like most folks could do the same and their dogs wouldn't end up in a rescue confused like these two poor dogs.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...man, they do look bad off. I hope they do find a country home...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The dogs I saw on that facebook page all looked so bad I nearly cried. I do hope they get quality homes.


----------

